# ESP Light Flickers



## Germanjunkie (May 1, 2009)

I've got a 2003 Audi Allroad and while driving lately the ESP light will flicker on for about 2 seconds and cut engine power as well. When i got out of the car to check everything today, the driver's side rear brake rotor was scorching hot. 
Anyone ever seen anything like this? Just looking for some direction before i pull the wheel off. 
Thanks.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: ESP Light Flickers (Germanjunkie)*

Brake Caliper and / or Guide Pins are likely seized.
If you have the caliper tool, try turning and moving the caliper pistion inwards to see if it moves... you may have to bolt caliper back in place minus rotor to apply appropriate torque. If piston does not move *easily*, suggest replace caliper and service the guide pins.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 2:27 PM 6-29-2009_


----------

